# Anyone have pic's of H. limax



## vinman63 (Apr 28, 2008)

This is a pic of my male he is not in full dominant color I took out the alpha male a week ago and this male is just starting to color up I have him on aqua bid and some one said he dont look pure any help would be greatful negitive or positve


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi I'm quite sure that your fish is not a H.limax, the limax species is supposed to have a rounded snout, a red color on the belly. The fish in the pic looks more to a sp44 or brownae or another yellow colored species but absolutly not to a limax.
xris


----------

